

Using Python + pandas to munge and analyze college basketball data - gjreda
http://www.gregreda.com/2013/12/26/three-pointers-after-offensive-rebounds/

======
gjreda
Author here. This was my first foray into PyMC. I'd love feedback (good or
bad).

